# San Diego Schutzhund Club



## HundenHaus (Mar 9, 2007)

I am looking for a Schutzhund Club here in San Diego and where/when they meet.

Thank you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

USA - Southwestern Clubs


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Last year someone told me that there is a club that meets at fiesta island on Saturday mornings at 10, I believe. I've never checked it out so I'm not sure if it's still going on. I also know of a private schutzhund trainer in the South Bay. You can pm me if you want his info.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Deutscher Schäferhunde Club San Diego meets at Fiesta island on Saturday mornings at 9:30AM. Their website is Home Page

There are about 10 dogs on average each saturday, sometimes more (up to 20). Saturday training consists of Obedience (dog & owner work one by one for BH titled, and group session for pre-BH and puppies), followed by bitework (Puppy bitework followed by advanced bitework). 

Tracking is usually up to the individual people but the club will give instruction. Cost is $20/session for non members and after attending several sessions you may request to join the club. The dues are something like $200 initiation fee plus $250/year club dues.
The club hosts 1-2 Shows and 2 club trials per year. The club is affiliated with WDA.

There is additional training during the week days for members, usually late mornings. Attendance for these should be arranged through the training director.


----------



## HundenHaus (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## Doghelper001 (Aug 21, 2020)

There's also Aztec working dog club in Ramona.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Thank you. This thread is 9 years old, though, so they aren’t here anymore.


----------

